# My first attempt at western riding *Pictures*



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't ride western either, but it looks like you did a good job to me =]


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You look pretty good but your stirrups are too short, i you go there again have them lowered. "H" looks like a very good boy!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks pretty good...but LOOK UP. lol Try to stretch down into your stirrups and get those heels down. That horse looks like a sweat heart. Its great that you enjoyed your first western lesson!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I agree, your stirrups are a little too short and you need to look up. I won't say anything about your heels. I tend to ride with my toes more down too.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea a transition from english to western might be hard.. just remember that you should be sitting deep into you're saddle and barely have a bend in you're leg.


----------



## poppy4 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well done you look great.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking good for your first lesson! Haha.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

You look really good!! Cute horse


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

heels down and feet my the sturps relax your hands


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha, I have the same problem riding Western that you do (as a classicaly trained english rider also) - my stirrups are always too short...even when I feel like they're excessively long! LOL You get used to it though. I'm finally getting used to having the longer stirrups. I'm still told they could go down another hole but too bad for now. Hehe.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, very nice!  In the first pic, he actually looks like an English horse with that head-set and front leg extension!


----------

